

App Store Search Is More Depressing Than the Game of Thrones Finale - davidbarker
http://blog.jaredsinclair.com/post/121694260230/app-store-search-is-more-depressing-than-the-game

======
FroshKiller
Way to piggyback on irrelevant search keywords.

